# Permanent Swap



## kmandvr (Jun 9, 2005)

Why doesn't my user/password work for Permanent Swaps?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 9, 2005)

Because it is not part of the bbs, so your unique personal bbs username/password combination doesn't work there.  It won't get you into Reviews, Ratings, or any of the other Members-Only sections of the TUG websites.

Use your TUG Member password for these areas. 

Please see the password help page for more information:
www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm


----------

